# Natural FET dietary / general advice given by acupuncturist



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry for the long subject title!!

I am on a natural FET this month and have had my first session of acupuncture (on day 5) and thought I would share the advice she gave me to try and make this go a success .

1) Up until ET eat seaweed sheets used to wrap sushi. These can be broken over normal foods. Make sure you do *not* eat after ET. The sheets are supposed to contain a mix of nutrients that is very similar to that of blood and is therefore good for building up the endometrium.

2) Cook an organic chicken (to make sure no unnecessary hormones) and then shred the meat off and boil up the bones for 4 hours. You will probably need to keep topping the water up. Drain and then drink the broth two or three times per week after reheating to a very high temperature. This can be continued after ET - apparantly something in the marrow is released when boiling up, which again is very beneficial for building a good lining.

3) Make sure all drink is body temperature so your energy isn't diverted away from your uterus to bring the fluid to body temperature.

All other advice she gave is as per the normal you read i.e. keeping lower back and stomach warm and covered, relaxing walks, dark leafy veg etc.

I'm all for trying anything that might help, so now off to stock up on luke warm orange squash, chicken bones and seaweed. YUM!!

Seriously, I think I'm at the stage that I would run round the streets with my knickers on my head if someone told me it might help implantation 

Halo xxx


----------



## alex32 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Halo,

That's interesting, I'm hoping to do a natural at end of Aug and like you, I'll pretty much try anything to make it work. Over on the Kings board, a couple of the girls swore by organic (fresh and unpasturised) pineapple juice and brazil nuts for implantation, and got preggers.... so I'm going to try that this time. But who knows? Then other people live off Maccas and get up the duff naturally  

xx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Halo 

Glad to see that you're finally on your way with your Natural FET, it sounds
really interesting about the advice you have had from your acupuncturist.
I'm going to give this a go myself, Where can you buy the Seaweed sheets
from? 
Also the organic chicken do you a fresh one each week, boil it & drink the
stock? 

Also Alex32 the pineapple juice & brazil nuts sounds good so I'll be stocking up
on those as well

I think anythings worth trying let's hope we all achieve our BFP's    

Bevvers


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Bevvers, 

I got the seaweed sheets from Waitrose (as suggested by acupuncturist) mine are called Japanese Sushi Nori and they are the most disgusting thing ever!!! I am literally gagging as I eat them, but if they work  .

As for the chicken, I got about 3 good size glasses of stock from the medium chicken I purchased, so yeah I would say a chicken a week.

I've also been on the brasil nuts and pineapple juice, living the life of a rock star!!!

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for us all.... 

Halo xxx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Halo 

We don't have a waitrose up here but i'm going to try Sainsbury's 
as I'm sure they will have them

Can't wait to try them, they sound great 

Thanks

Bevvers


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi halo! 
my acupuncture lady said the same about the chicken!!!!!! good idea about the seaweed too! as i bet thats cheaper than the powder sold in hea;th food shop! 15 fora jar!
good luck ladies 
peg xxxxxx


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Bevvers - I'm sure Sainsbury's will stock them - they do everything these days!

Peg - Good to hear that you've been advised the same thing!  Not just me believing any ole' thing people tell me!!  Also a lot cheaper than the powder (£3.50 for a pack of sheets!) however, they taste just gross!

Lots of   for us all.

Halo xx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Halo 

My god you were right about the seaweed !!!

Still it's gonna be worth it if we all get our BFP's


Bevvers


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies xx

I have just read your advice and think its fab and I am going to give it a go!  we start our FET in approx 2-3 weeks so I need all the help I can get.

I   we all get our BFP xxx

love Kat xx


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Kat, 

Glad it's of use - be warned about the seaweed though . . . Bevvers will back me up on this!

Hope your FET is nice and relaxed, well as much as any infertility tx can be!!! 

Lots of   for you.

Halo xxx


----------

